
What Parts of San Francisco Are Built on Land Fill? - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/what-parts-of-san-francisco-are-built-on-land-fill/
======
PhantomGremlin
This is a short, fascinating read. I can't afford to live in San Francisco.
But if I could, I'd certainly be concerned about things like this:

    
    
       In 2006 -- 100 years after the great quake
       of 1906 -- a USGS representative stated that
       if an earthquake of the same magnitude hit
       the city that day, it would destroy nearly 40%
       of the city's buildings. The geologist also
       noted, “All the areas built on fill, such as
       the Bayfront, Marina district, financial
       district, and SoMa [south of Market], will be
       very vulnerable."
    

There is also a very enlightening map. In addition to fill, a large part of
the city is "built on levelled sand dunes".

